# Quelle application pour lire les flux RSS ?



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Puisque Apple abandonne la lecture des si pratiques flux RSS, je voudrais savoir quelle est la meilleure application existante pour lire ces flux, application compatible Mountain Lion et qui de préférence n'impose pas de passer par Google Reader.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (31 Juillet 2012)

Hello.

J'utilise Vienna depuis des années.
Il marche très bien sous ML.

Sinon il y a NetNewsWire aussi.


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Juillet 2012)

Je viens de passer depuis quelques jours sur Vienna 3 ( Mountain lion oblige ) http://www.macg.co/news/voir/253252/client-rss-vienna-3-prend-en-charge-google-reader

J'ai testé netnewswire... mais je préfère vienna

A toi de tester et de faire avec celui qui te conviendra le mieux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2012)

Merci pour vos avis.


----------



## subsole (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour 
J'ai entendu du bien de ====> Newsbar 3,99&#8364;


----------



## Toximityx (2 Août 2012)

Hello tu peux prendre *Reeder* ;-)

http://www.macg.co/tags/reeder


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2012)

Pour l'instant je teste NetNewsWire.


----------



## Nyrvan (2 Août 2012)

Reeder est très bien. Malheureusement, il passe par un compte Google mais il suffit de faire un compte bidon si on veut séparer un peu nos informations personnelles.


----------



## Dthibault (2 Août 2012)

Toximityx a dit:


> Hello tu peux prendre *Reeder* ;-)
> 
> http://www.macg.co/tags/reeder



Reeder est excellent, je te le conseille aussi!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2012)

Finalement, j'ai adopté NetNewsWire.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Août 2012)

C'est celui que j'ai adopté aussi : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/flux-rss-safari-desinstallation-1173092.html


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Août 2012)

Idem, après un test de Vienna je préfère de loin NetNewwire. Par contre moi je n'ouvre pas les pages dans safar mais dans l'appli elle-me je trouve que cela permet de gagner du temps... et surtout evite le va et vient entre deux applis ( situé en plus sur des bureaux différents)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Août 2012)

Avec la présentation en trois colonnes de NNW, je jette un coup d'il dans NNW sur les titres qui m'interpellent, 

et je ne lance Safari que si je veux vraiment en savoir plus (ou si je veux copier l'url "explicite" de la news).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2012)

Perso, j'ouvre dans le lecteur et parfois je bascule dans le navigateur.

Et j'apprécie aussi les notifications Growl (surtout que je travaille généralement avec les applis en plein écran).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Août 2012)

Oh, j'avais oublié l'avantage de pouvoir utiliser Growl,

que j'utilise pourtant sur mon petit écran 15" (et sans le plein écran) 


Bref, NNW est vraiment très flexible !


----------

